# Dwight Howard FA/Trade Speculation



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> With the Houston Rockets struggling to get over .500, questions have begun to surface about the happiness of star center Dwight Howard.
> 
> While acknowledging Howard is unhappy with losing, sources said Howard has not expressed a desire to be traded.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/14385046/dwight-howard-houston-rockets-not-seeking-trade

Chris Sheridan wrote an article earlier this week that gained some trend on Twitter, saying that Dwight wanted out. Dwight has calmed those waters a bit by denying any trade requests, but he does have an opt-out clause that will let him test FA


----------



## The Direktor (Apr 22, 2016)

Where will Howard end up?

My thoughts:


76ers: gives some trade options with noel, okafor or embiid. Don't think dat Okafor wants to be in philly, embiid isn't going to play that many minutes and howard provides a veteran presence between those younglins. I don't know if his character is philly-suitable. I would prefer a more mature worker.

chicago: Noah isn't the Noah of past seasons and while they are rebuilding, they might as well sign a defensive center,

dallas: as they are signing every washed up star, they might as well sign howard. McGee, Lee, Pachulia are shaqtin a fool material.

new orleans: I don't know if they are happy with ajinca or asik but I think they will improve by signing howard. A tandem Davis - Howard will be difficult to guard.

denver:no one is interested in denver so won't be explaining this :devil2::tonbricks:

golden state:Bogut, Speights, Ezili aren't the player that would make a huge difference. If you trade 2 of those and sign Howard, you really improve your defense and other teams have a presence they need to guard in the post. (most important is the guard lockdown against the warriors but with Howard a pass and layup will be easy to pull off.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Somehow I do believe that Howard would fit in down in Dallas. Seems like the new destination where old has-been free agents go to thrive. Good coaching. Good culture. Not quite elite talent. Destined to get knocked out of the playoffs in the first or second round. Seems perfect for Dwight.


----------



## Ma Baker (May 12, 2015)

Howard is not gonna be happy at any team tbh, because his best times was Magic times because he was running the team but in Rockets he can't do that. So i don't think he's gonna be happy anywhere where he can't run the team yknow.


----------

